
Ask HN: If you could ask for a step-by-step tutorial, what would it be? - mnunnari
I&#x27;m asking because I&#x27;m building tutorialearn.com: a platform and a marketplace for step-by-step tutorials
======
samuraiseoul
Adding tests to a large monolithic tightly coupled legacy application using
non-trivial examples. I can never find a tutorial for testing that's not using
trivial examples or code that's already pretty good and just needs tests.

~~~
fishcakeman
Not _exactly_ a step by step tutorial, but "Working Effectively with Legacy
Code" by Michael Feathers is fantastic reference material for this.

~~~
samuraiseoul
Have it on my desk right now. :)

------
wishinghand
Setting up a web development environment in WSL. Node, NVM, Zsh, Docker, PHP.

------
billconan
a step by step guide on DIYing a robot actuator.

